# **** Friday Pics ****



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My Daughters first ever Bass.
My depth finder was mounted here before some POS thought he needed it more than I did.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Before and after. I''m almost done!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

New toy for the sled!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Bye Bye SUV*

Wife's new ride: 2014 Honda Accord Sport


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Misc Picts*

1) Breeder buck at our ranch.

2) Sheds from the breeder buck.

3) My new crawfish boiler.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Daughter at ballet. Fished the jetties with dad 4 limits of sheepies. Smart guy stuck on pelican island. 
No wonder the service sucked at the Mexican restaurant soccer game was on.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got the whole rear side of the back yard fenced which gives Blue just under an acre to run, romp and stomp in. Every day since it was finished has ended like this for him. The first day, I thought I was going to have to carry him back to the house. He runs with the horses on the back side and the dogs on the right side until he drops. He's a whole lot happier dog these days. 512' feet of 5' fence and 44' of gate was all it took.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mont said:


> I got the whole rear side of the back yard fenced which gives Blue just under an acre to run, romp and stomp in. Every day since it was finished has ended like this for him. The first day, I thought I was going to have to carry him back to the house. He runs with the horses on the back side and the dogs on the right side until he drops. He's a whole lot happier dog these days. 512' feet of 5' fence and 44' of gate was all it took.


LOL! He looks like I feel today!


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

The crazy pup helping me get the garden in shape.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple of beautiful deer antler pens that I completed this week plus something new. This new style is a lot of fun, helmet and sword all done in antique pewter. I also have antique brass but I have not made anything to see what it looks like. Still playing with it, thinking I might go a little slimmer on the body.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Oh Happy Day! This things has been marking everything around house, garage and barn. It took all week to catch it. Who ever said cats are clean animals is crazy.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Random pics of the boy through the years, and the Roadster!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool place in Carrizo Springs where the Wintergarden API Chapter holds it's monthly meetings

.



















If you haven't stopped in Dziuk's in Castroville lately you should. They've stepped it up a notch.



















Ever wanted to know what a bobtail squirrel looks like? Yeah, me either but here's a picture of one anyway.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Rockport Spring break.

Watching the dolphin

My rig at the Boiling Pot. Great food by the way. Good fun

My boy catching dink trout. Good times


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

sciaenid said:


> View attachment 1223618
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


WOW....and $8.00. Glad I kicked that years ago!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful pens Bill....I have no green for you  Must spread.


----------



## Lpoo (Feb 19, 2014)

One of our giants in our hunting pasture!!


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Spring Break in Winter Park, Colorado*

A few pics of Mrs. Vitamin Sea and myself. For the golfers, I just happened to run across and amazing clearance deal last night at Academy!

Rex


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally finishing up all the stoppers I made. pretty. 







[/URL]


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

not sure if these pelicans had oil on them as 2 were dark breast and 1 wasnt?
elissa was heading out a couple days ago and uscg turned them back to dock


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I miss the days when a box of fish wasn't a pipe dream due to unnecessary regulations.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*More Colorado pics*

I know my hubby already posted some but here are a few more. We had a BLAST. We did have a snow mobiling accident and our daughter ended up with a fractured ankle but she is doing well and as of this morning she is walking on it with a splint.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*and of course the silly one...*

Rex loves giving the bunny ears.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> I know my hubby already posted some but here are a few more. We had a BLAST. We did have a snow mobiling accident and our daughter ended up with a fractured ankle but she is doing well and as of this morning she is walking on it with a splint.


what part of co did you guys visit? those tubes look just like the ones we did in winter park this past december.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Beautiful pens Bill....I have no green for you  Must spread.


I got him MCT...those are really nice.

TH


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from fishing this week, good chicken, and a truck load of Cook-Off trophy's I've won in the last few years since I started cooking with High Pressure Cookers, It breaks my heart to throw them away but I'm running out of room to put them, but I did keep all the plaques.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> I got him MCT...those are really nice.
> 
> TH


X3.....He's got some talent boy!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep, we went tubing in Winter Park. We stayed just outside of Winter Park in Fraser. It was BEAUTIFUL.



carryyourbooks said:


> what part of co did you guys visit? those tubes look just like the ones we did in winter park this past december.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> Yep, we went tubing in Winter Park. We stayed just outside of Winter Park in Fraser. It was BEAUTIFUL.


cool. i feel your pain with the snow mobile accident. my wife had 2 of my children with her and was playing in some very deep soft snow. she turned the machine over and the kids were trapped under. i had to run over and push it off of them. those double riders are heavy.

then, i got into trouble when i decided to go look at a cliff. i started going up and it got steeper and steeper. pretty soon, i was stuck. I tried going to the side and had to bail off of it. my wife, who was following me.....her machine started to go backwards down the hill and died on her. then, she started cussing me. i finally got the machine righted.

we learned that we are much better suited for flat ground. no more cliffs for me. it was our first time on the snow mobiles. we learned quick!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Couple of beautiful deer antler pens that I completed this week plus something new. This new style is a lot of fun, helmet and sword all done in antique pewter. I also have antique brass but I have not made anything to see what it looks like. Still playing with it, thinking I might go a little slimmer on the body.


Beautiful work, Amigo. You really ought to take some of those over to Dromgooles in the Rice Village here in Houston. Bet you could make a good deal with them...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Good week of plates*

Dang Sharky... keep em you earned um WTG Pitmaster

Lucky Dog

Crawfeech Pasta w/o the Cream

Rare Breakfast Treat

RedFeech Bouillabaisse ( Found Rose bubbly from south of France wine )

Easy Tuna Samich n Cuc Salad

Balsamic Redfeech n Balsamic Roasted Corn n Pepper Salad

Fajitas and a Roasted Roma Salsa

Andouille Stuffed Tenderloin


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Longhorn cattle*

Taken near the big city of Snook, Tx. Just thought they looked cool.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, that is what hapenned to us. I was following Rex up a hill and the snow mobile went over on its side and landed on my daughters ankle. Rex turned around and saw it turned over and raced down the hill to help us. This was our very first time on a snow mobile and I learned real quick that they can turn over very easily. I will ride them again but next time we are staying on the flat trail, especially if the kids are on the back with us. Neadless to say we found out the the ER at the ski lodge in Winter Park is a very good medical facility.



carryyourbooks said:


> cool. i feel your pain with the snow mobile accident. my wife had 2 of my children with her and was playing in some very deep soft snow. she turned the machine over and the kids were trapped under. i had to run over and push it off of them. those double riders are heavy.
> 
> then, i got into trouble when i decided to go look at a cliff. i started going up and it got steeper and steeper. pretty soon, i was stuck. I tried going to the side and had to bail off of it. my wife, who was following me.....her machine started to go backwards down the hill and died on her. then, she started cussing me. i finally got the machine righted.
> 
> we learned that we are much better suited for flat ground. no more cliffs for me. it was our first time on the snow mobiles. we learned quick!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> It breaks my heart to throw them away


Most trophy houses that make them will take your old ones. They reuse parts from them.

I took a truck full of them to our local place years ago when we bought a new house and they sure were happy.

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> A few from fishing this week, good chicken, and a truck load of Cook-Off trophy's I've won in the last few years since I started cooking with High Pressure Cookers, It breaks my heart to throw them away but I'm running out of room to put them, but I did keep all the plaques.


Johnny cooks some mean chicken.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

New Costa's that my wife bought me.

Double Haul w/tortoise frames and 580G lenses, *****en glasses, now we just need some sun to prowl the LLM and sightfish.......lol!!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey there buddy.....


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Raider (aka Hag) just doing what he does...

Got my buck back.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*A Shorthorn Steer For Next Year!!*

His name is Wonder Bread


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

thought I would share a few of pets kids family with my 2 cool family.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

My uncle took my brother and I on our first blue water fishing trip. 

Sent from fishing-guru's android


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Big Weenies in Pearland...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

blk jck 224 said:


> big weenies in pearland...


who?

Lol!!

:slimer:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

*disney*

took the girls to disney a, my oldest daughter just turned 5 and was tall enough to ride everything there.

me, bailey, and my mom on space moutain

faces painted like tigers at animal kingdom

bailey, kayla and belle (i think)

bailey, kayla and ariel

our youngest dane sleeping sitting up sort of...

the proper way to make a rum and coke

oh and i did get a pic with ariel


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*CCA Kingfish Print / Stamp*

Beautiful piece up for auction at the Miracles For Merrick Benefit @ Scooters in Pearland tomorrow...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Last weekend*

Last weekend while turk hunting!

5 ft 6 inches rattle snake!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang that's a buzzer on that bad boy!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ready for the weekend,lol


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Louie, Dux and Specklepecker with their respective pedicures! :biggrin:

Random...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

roundman said:


> ready for the weekend,lol


Some seriously good choices in ther, have a good one!


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

Hanging with the boys at the house.


----------



## fishin geezer (Jul 20, 2004)

*It Was Now Or Never*

The wife and I have been married 53 years. We're 72 years old and never owned a fancy car in our lives. We figured it was now or never.

So here it is: 2014 Cadillac SRX. Got every gizmo and gadget there is; half of which I don't know how to operate yet. It is a sweet ride.....


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

fishin geezer said:


> The wife and I have been married 53 years. We're 72 years old and never owned a fancy car in our lives. We figured it was now or never.
> 
> So here it is: 2014 Cadillac SRX. Got every gizmo and gadget there is; half of which I don't know how to operate yet. It is a sweet ride.....


Sir, you have bought 1 fine ride, congratulations. Spin those tires when you get a chance because I know she's got it in her, that is a nice car 4 sure.:cheers:


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

fishin geezer said:


> The wife and I have been married 53 years. We're 72 years old and never owned a fancy car in our lives. We figured it was now or never.
> 
> So here it is: 2014 Cadillac SRX. Got every gizmo and gadget there is; half of which I don't know how to operate yet. It is a sweet ride.....


Now that's what I call riding in style!! :cheers: Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

fishin geezer said:


> The wife and I have been married 53 years. We're 72 years old and never owned a fancy car in our lives. We figured it was now or never.
> 
> So here it is: 2014 Cadillac SRX. Got every gizmo and gadget there is; half of which I don't know how to operate yet. It is a sweet ride.....


Very nice ride. Congrats! Time for a road trip. Post some more pics next Friday.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

X4!!

Stylin' ride!!

Congrats!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*Cleanup on the Bayou*

Dickinson Bayou Trash Bash
1st time at the rodeo


----------

